# New Mice (and new members!)



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

This is Just Mouse or J.M. Her upper body is a satin-y, dusty light greyish blue, and her belly is a faint tan color. She is pretty shiny.









This is Jitterbug. She is Broken agouti, or we're pretty sure she is (new to mice owning). She is quite active so getting a picture was tough.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Gorgeous little meecers  JM has a lovely face x


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute mice


----------

